# Partage VISTA <-> OSX



## manustyle (23 Juillet 2007)

Hello,
j'ai installé un Vista sur mon pc principal, impossible de me connecter au portable OSX 10.4.10, il dit que le nom ou mot de passe est érroné. Alors que c'est faux.

Par contre a partir du Mac, je me connecter facilement à Vista (pour partage de fichier) sans qu'il me demande quoi que ce soit 

une idée ?

merci


----------



## spiff (2 Août 2007)

peux tu me dire comment tu as fais pour activer le partage sur ton vista car je n'ai même pas réussi a lire les fichiers partagés du pc via le Mac il me met toujours un message d'erreure


----------



## Dramis (2 Août 2007)

Avec Vista, Microsoft a changé le protocole qui gère le partage windows.

Sur les macs il faut utiliser samba version 3.0.25  la mise à jours est assez compliqué à faire, il faut le recompiler.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

a/ Il faut que les partages soient bien fait sous OS X.
b/ contrairement &#224; XP pro ou home, tu dois mettre le login sous la forme :
-> *nom net bios/*login

et non login tout court,

le probl&#232;me est qu'il est souvent tronqu&#233; et qu'il est difficile &#224; trouver.

pour conna&#238;tre le nom netbios exacte :
- ouvres un terminal
- mets : vi /private/etc/smb.conf

tu descend avec les fl&#232;ches chez moi tu trouves :

[global]
  guest account = unknown
  encrypt passwords = yes
  .....
  .....
  workgroup = WORKGROUP
; Using the Computer Name to compute the NetBIOS name.  Remove this comment to override
*netbios name = Ordinateur-de-P*

il faudra mettre comme login par exemple chez moi :
-> Ordinateur-de-P/philippelogel
-> puis le mot de passe

Attention  c'est sensible &#224; la casse (majuscule minuscule).


Philippe.


----------

